# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Hemos ahorrado us$ 50 millones en plaguicidas, gracias al control biológico

## Bruno Cillóniz

En el Día del Control Biológico en el Perú:  HEMOS AHORRADO US$ 50 MILLONES EN PLAGUICIDAS, GRACIAS AL CONTROL BIOLÓGICO   _Director de la Subdirección de Control Biológico del SENASA nos brinda un informe sobre la situación actual del Control Biológico en el país._   *Por:* Luis Omar Paredes  *Agraria.pe.-* En el Perú la aplicación de controladores biológicos como predadores, parasitoides y hongos que combaten las plagas en los cultivos de frutas, legumbres y hortalizas; se ha convertido en una herramienta eficiente para los agroexportadores y es que para el responsable de la Subdirección de Control Biológico de la Dirección Nacional de Sanidad Vegetal (SENASA) Ing. Luis Valdivieso Jara, la técnica del control biológico es el mejor método integrado para combatir las plagas sin afectar la salud y el medio ambiente. 
Con la utilización de controladores biológicos hemos ahorrado US$ 50 millones en gastos de insumos químicos en los últimos años. Vamos a tener productos con valor agregado: productos sanos, sin dañar al medio ambiente, destacó Valdivieso Jara. 
Según el funcionario del SENASA, la aplicación abusiva de insumos químicos como los plaguicidas es una de las actividades más nocivas para la agricultura y el ecosistema nacional. 
Las empresas agroexportadoras son las que más utilizan el control biológico porque tienen que cumplir estándares de calidad internacionales, mientras que los pequeños agricultores son los que más recurren a los plaguicidas, informó. 
Sin embargo, en el último reporte de la Subdirección de Control Biológico del SENASA (2005) se registraron cerca de 253 mil Has (sólo en 17 regiones del país) en las que se aplica el control biológico. Luis Valdivieso explicó que dicho registró sólo representa el 30% de la extensión de hectáreas cultivadas a nivel nacional. 
Para el responsable de la Subdirección de Control Biológico del SENASA, el control biológico no consiste en sólo criar insectos y liberarlos, sino que se trata de no alterar el ecosistema con el exceso de plaguicidas o el exceso de los mismos controladores biológicos. Si libero demasiados controladores biológicos puedo perjudicar la producción de la región.  *Regiones con más Control Biológico* 
Según Valdivieso, la región que presenta un mayor control biológico es La Libertad, seguido por Ica, y Piura que está en crecimiento. Sin embargo informó que la Sierra es la que menos controladores biológicos utiliza. 
Es difícil transmitirles a los pequeños agricultores (70% de productores del país que utilizan insumos químicos) la técnica del control biológico porque están muy desorganizados. Tenemos que depender de los proyectos de cadena productiva del MINAG para llegar a ellos, señaló Valdivieso al revelar que también desean trabajar con los Gobiernos locales del interior del país, para brindar capacitación técnica en control de plagas. 
Asimismo, Valdivieso informó que por falta de recursos, la Subdirección de Control Biológico (SENASA) no tiene un registro nacional actualizado del número de hectáreas bajo control biológico. El último censo lo hicimos con un fondo de US$ 4 millones del BID, en el 2005, añadió.  *La Sociedad Peruana De Control Biológico* 
En la actualidad, el Perú cuenta con 60 Laboratorios de Control Biológico, de los cuales, el 70% se concentra en la región de la costa. Cada laboratorio cría sus propios controladores biológicos (predadores, parasitoides, hongos) de acuerdo al producto y la plaga que se cultiva o registra la región en la que se establece. 
La Subdirección de Control Biológico y los 60 Laboratorios firman anualmente un convenio que comprende 2 aspectos: capacitación en técnica y capacitación en gestión empresarial porque los laboratorios tienen que saber vender sus propios controladores, explicó Valdivieso. 
Sin embargo, el funcionario informó que existe una desconexión entre los 60 laboratorios a nivel nacional, por lo mismo que hay una competencia por la venta de controladores biológicos y las certificaciones de controles de calidad de los productos. 
Estamos trabajando en armar una red de laboratorios a nivel nacional. El año pasado formamos una directiva encargada de formular los estatutos de lo que sería la Sociedad Peruana de Laboratorios de Control Biológicos, adelantó. 
Valdivieso afirmó que el Perú, potencialmente, podría convertirse en exportador de controladores biológicos. Tenemos las condiciones climatológicas para hacer crianzas masivas de controladores; por ejemplo, desde La Libertad hasta Tacna el clima es benigno para la crianza de insectos, pero primero tenemos que cubrir nuestro agro nacional, enfatizó. 
En la actualidad, Holanda es el mayor exportador de controladores biológicos de Europa.  *Conclusiones* 
Según el Valdivieso, el uso de controladores biológicos le da un valor agregado al cultivo agrícola: el producto orgánico se oferta a mayor precio en el mercado internacional. 
Si bien el Perú no es un país eminentemente agrícola, presenta una mayor presencia de plagas debido a su biodiversidad agrícola. Presentamos más plagas que EEUU probablemente, pero también tenemos más controladores, informó. 
Ante la falta del incremento de presupuesto estatal, la Subdirección de Control Biológico SENASA se encuentra buscando Fondos Internacionales para actualizar el censo de hectáreas bajo control biológico. Nuestra idea es también crear escuelas de capacitación en todo el Perú con el apoyo de la inversión privada, señaló.   *DATOS:*  
Para las empresas o asociaciones agrícolas interesadas en capacitaciones de control biológico acercarse al SENASA de la región correspondiente. Cada departamento del Perú posee una sede del SENASA.  
Según el responsable de la subdirección de Control Biológico, la reforma agraria del Gral. Velasco Alvarado perjudicó la actividad del control biológico en el agro nacional. La reforma agraria técnicamente desarticuló los avances, el cambio de tenencia de las tierras es terrible para cualquier metodología de conducción de cultivos.  
Hasta mayo del presente año, SENASA emitió 50 certificaciones de control de calidad en todo el Perú. Se espera incrementar 20% en la emisión de certificaciones este año (En el 2009 se emitieron 100 certificaciones).    *ESPECIES BENÉFICAS Y SERVICIOS DEL CENTRO DE CONTROL BIOLÓGICO* Temas similares: Control Biológico con Aves Rapaces en Uva, Pimiento Piquillo y Berries Control Biológico con Aves Rapaces en Uva y Pimiento Piquillo Cuidamos campos de uva y aji con aves rapaces. Control Biológico con Ecoresponsabilidad Cuidamos campos de uva y aji con aves rapaces. Control Biológico con Ecoresponsabilidad Seminario internacional de control biológico en cítricos

----------


## ruben77

Estimados 
El contol biologico en el Peru es una de las pocas cosas maravillosas de las cuales el Estado Peruano podria vanagloriarse.
Con un pasado glorioso, un excelente presente y un futuro estrategico, el Control Biologico de Plagas va a jugar un rol trascendental en la sociedad del mañana o en el futuro de la agricultura. Y pensar que tenemos un Centro de Control Biologico que es poco conocido a nivel nacional.

----------


## Erik Castillo

El control biologico es uno de los mas importantes que tenemos, y  que debe realizar todo tipo de agricultor desde el mas pequeño hasta el mas grande y esto se debe hacer por muchas ventajas: 
- es economico
- es limpio
- no daña medio ambiente
- se puede realizar en cualquier tipo de zona
- existen diversos tipos de control biologico (feromonas, cebos, control etologico, entre otros)
- sirve como un mapeo de la cantidad de individuos dañinos que tenemos y nos ayuda a determinar si nos encontramos por encima del umbral del daño economico  
Estos son algunos de los motivos y muchos mas. para quien desee puedo enviar un archivo con metodos de control biologico. 
Saludos

----------

